# Vq35ve



## b14se-r (Dec 19, 2003)

Can you guys imagine a VQ35VE. That's what Nissan should have put in the Z.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

What's wrong with the VQ35DE?

There is no VQ35VE anyway.


----------



## b14se-r (Dec 19, 2003)

Don't get me wrong it's a great engine, but just a little played out. From the Altima to the Pathfinder. I think a VQ35VE would be cool.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

That would probably increase the costs by quite a bit. Also, is there enough room to fit all the necessary hardware in the head? It's already got a very versatile powerband with plenty of low end power, mid range and a decent top end powerband. The current motor design doesn't allow you to rev all that high either, so you really wouldn't be able to take advantage of the three powerbands (three different cam lobe phases small-small, big-small, and big-big).

Would be cool though. Big cams are very addicting  But then again, slightly lower compression and a factory supported supercharger would be cool too. :thumbup:


----------



## b14se-r (Dec 19, 2003)

*Vh45de*

So we ruled out a VE. But how about a 4.5L V8. What do you think? To nose heavy?


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

No, I think the 4.5L motor out of the FX45/M45/Q45 would easily be adapted to a coupe. The only question I have is intake manifold fitment with the stock hood and I think the FX45 exhaust manifolds could be used on the G35 chassis. 
If i had money and time, this would be my personal project car... G45 =)


----------

